# Trigger Mitts?



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm looking at getting some trigger mitts (aka lobster mitts) this season but am conflicted with which ones to get. Wondering if anybody out there wear them and what you recommend. Here are a few that I am looking at...

Grenade Pistola DK 

Grenade Trigger Mittens

Level Star Trigger Mittens

Stoic Welder Trigger Mitt

MARMOT LOBSTER MITT

Celtek Sled Dog Gloves

Hestra Men's Heli 3-Finger Glove


As you can see there are quite a few choices out there. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Grenade is pure crap. The best on that list is going to be Hestra.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The best on that list is going to be Hestra.


Yea, I've heard that Hestra is pretty decent. But they also have a pretty nice price tag.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

also have heard from ppl (random ski school guy on the lift) "hestra is the best" tifwiw


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Dec 25, 2010)

I rocked the Level trigger mitts most of last season. While they were ok and never got my hands wet or had any issues with anything ripping, after awhile I felt the insulation was a little lacking & thought about getting some liner gloves to help with warmth.

I'm looking at the POW Index Trigger Mittens | evo Might be better might not, dunno, but they are another option.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Does Grenade have a website?


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

> MARMOT LOBSTER MITT
> 
> Hestra Men's Heli 3-Finger Glove


I think I have boiled it down to these 2. Any thoughts?


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

Quicksilver has a par as well - black and white - part of the Travis Rice collection @ $100.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

pontiuspylate said:


> I think I have boiled it down to these 2. Any thoughts?


Cant go wrong with either, both quality.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the Heli Hestra lobster claws. I loved them last season. Looking at them now, they are really dirty (I got white/black). The leather does get wet, but I didn't run into a problem of it leaking through. They also aren't the warmest gloves on the block. I'd use an extra liner with it for colder days. 

I do have to note that I did not take care of them. They come with this leather balm and you're supposed to maintain them regularly. If you're lazy like me, this might be a problem considering the price tag. Who knows, maybe I can restore them to nicer condition if I use that lotion lol.

Oh, and it's definitely over the sleeve design. One of my jackets' sleeves won't fit over the cuff of the Hestras. Looks very silly, but hey, it keeps all the snow out.

Recommended only if you're up to the maintenance. High quality gloves so technically you should be maintaining it nicely.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

pontiuspylate said:


> Grenade Pistola DK


I went to a local sports store yesterday and saw they had the Grenade Pistola DK. SO I tried on a pair and noticed that in the main fingers area the liner on the inside was separated into individual fingers like a normal glove. Not a big pocket where all your fingers can touch. Because of this design it made it impossible to slip out the index finger and add it to the rest (incase I had to on those REALLY cold days). 

So my question is are all trigger mitts designed this way or is it just the Grenades?


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

marcdeo said:


> Quicksilver has a par as well - black and white - part of the Travis Rice collection @ $100.


They look nice. Anybody have any thoughts on these? $100 seems a bit steep for what they are though. Paying for the TR name??


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

pontiuspylate said:


> They look nice. Anybody have any thoughts on these? $100 seems a bit steep for what they are though. Paying for the TR name??


Pretty much yeah your paying for the name there


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I have some Burton lobster pretty sweet leather glove. Can't remember the model though. Brown camo leather. Think it was ronin.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Marmot has always served me well


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

The grenade triggers (i like to call them ninja turtle gloves) are in no way shape or form similar to the hestra.

The grenade triggers are like pipe gloves/ mitts and the hestra are full on glovey gloves. Its not fair to compare a light weather glove with an all out patagonia glove.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Willbilly said:


> The grenade triggers are like pipe gloves/ mitts and the hestra are full on glovey gloves. Its not fair to compare a light weather glove with an all out patagonia glove.


So what you're saying is that not all trigger mitts have separated finger liners in the main finger area?


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

pontiuspylate said:


> So what you're saying is that not all trigger mitts have separated finger liners in the main finger area?


no i'm saying that a glove like the grenade is a very light gauge glove compared to a very seriously insulated hestra.

its comparing two different styles of gloves (the style being insulation and thermability (new word! heyoo!).

I like that there is a liner in the grenade gloves but when i go out west and way up north i will not be wearing my grenade glove. I'll only wear that in warmer weather.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Gotcha! So Grenades are more warm weather/spring conditions glove. Kinda dumb for a "mitt". Isn't the purpose of a mitt to keep your hands warmer than an actual finger glove? Seems silly to wear a mitt durning warm conditions.


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

pontiuspylate said:


> Gotcha! So Grenades are more warm weather/spring conditions glove. Kinda dumb for a "mitt". Isn't the purpose of a mitt to keep your hands warmer than an actual finger glove? Seems silly to wear a mitt durning warm conditions.


not when your hands look like ninja turtle hands!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the celtek ones, not sure how many "types" of it there are but the version I have while working very well is very very warm and causes my hands to sweat in all but the coldest days (utah based) so once you go inside they get wet on the inside from the heat.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

cav0011 said:


> I have the celtek ones, not sure how many "types" of it there are but the version I have while working very well is very very warm and causes my hands to sweat in all but the coldest days (utah based) so once you go inside they get wet on the inside from the heat.


Do the Celtek mitts have individual finger liners in the main finger area like the Grenades?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

pontiuspylate said:


> Do the Celtek mitts have individual finger liners in the main finger area like the Grenades?


Yes the ones I have do. And the thub and pinter finger are separate from the other three.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

So I guess all trigger mitts have individual finger liners in the main finger area. Unless somebody can tell me otherwise... This is a major factor in deciding because on those cold days I wont be able to slip my index finger in with the rest of my fingers.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

I want to rebump this, I have always used gloves and am always dealing with cold fingers, which sucks. I was snooping arund a local shop and noticed the Hestra Lobsters and the Black Diamond Guide lobsters. I am going to go back and mess with them again but it seemed like the Black Diamonds were alot warmer and perhaps high quality. But alot more expensive.

Heli 3-Finger ? Hestra
vs
Guide Lobster Glove/Mitt - Snow Gloves - Black Diamond Equipment, Ltd.

I have found the Hestra for about 90 and the Black Diamonds for about 120 on sale... So much money for gloves! But any thoughts on these? I have heard alot of positive comments on Hestra but not much on Black Diamond. anyone use those before?


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

I took the grenade triggers to Jackson Hole mid January where the temperature average was around 0 degree ferenheit and my hands were warm the whole time.

I brought liners just incase but never had to use them.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

I have the Hestra 3-Finger ones and the only negative would be the leather part that is kind of a pain to keep nice. I also have an old pair of mutants from Outdoor Research that I still wear when shoveling/snow blowing that I love and would have gotten another pair if they had them when I was looking. I also didn't know that OR has these 3-finger ones available for $79 and says they are good to wear to about -15 degrees F. Outdoor Research --


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My son and I both have celteks and they work great, lighter mitt that keeps me as warm as my heavier gloves.... My hands definitely get sweaty in them. I have level gloves too and switch between them. I think celtek has a lifetime warranty too. I swapped out a pair of my sons afte 20 days cause a stitch was coming out, no questions just new gloves.

I'll add that I don't like that they don't have wrist straps.... I took some off our old gloves and put them on the celteks


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

The Marmot's look SERIOUS!!!! Just based on how they look on my computer screen, I would say they seem like the BEST glove even though they are $125


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been reading that the Grenade DK Trigger Mitts are pretty bomb as well.


----------

